# Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

					In einer Pressemitteilung hat Noiseblocker angekündigt, mehrere 140-mm-Modelle der Eloop-Lüfterserie auf den Markt bringen zu wollen. Für diese Entscheidung war erst eine Community-Umfrage vonnöten, unter anderem im PCGHX-Forum wurden solche schon von Anfang an gefordert. Einen genauen Veröffentlichungszeitraum nennt der Hersteller noch nicht.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*


----------



## Ion (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Endlich!
Doch warum hat Noiseblocker damit so lange gewartet?! 140mm sind quasi Standard in den meisten Gehäusen, zudem kann ein 140mm Modell noch mehr Luft bei noch weniger Lautstärke bewegen.

Ich hoffe es gibt dann wieder einen Deal von PCGH ala Kaufe 4 und bezahle nur 3


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Wurde aber auch Zeit. Warte schon lange auf die 140mm Version. Naja zum Glück bringen sie jetzt wenigestens welche raus.


----------



## Multithread (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

*squee*

Wird langsam Zeit, da warten doch einige Leute schon länger drauf. Ich weiss allerdings noch nicht ob ich meine PK2 wirklich durch eLoops austauschen werde


----------



## dustyjerk (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Das wird auch echt Zeit! Ich warte schon ne gefühle Ewigkeit! Nicht nur aus akustischen, sondern auch aus optischen Gründen!


----------



## kadda67 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Endlich. Und ich wollte schon auf einen 240mm Radiator zurückgreifen, weil es die Lüfter nur in 120mm gibt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Starke Sache. Wenn die auf den Markt kommen, würde ich meine BQ SilentWings ersetzen.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Wollt mir eh neue Gehäuse Lüfter kaufen, kommt genau zur richtigen Zeit.


----------



## Amigo (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



> sodass Noiseblocker direkt mehrere auf den Markt bringen möchte, darunter Modelle mit festen Drehzahlen sowie PWM-gesteuerte.


Festen Drehzahlen? Sind die Lüfter nicht mehr über die Spannung regelbar? 
Kein Wunder dass viele in der Annahme leben nur PWM-Lüfter sind regelbar... wie ging das nur früher ohne PWM, hmm... 

@topic: schön schön, Zeit wird es! Viele erwarten ja auch 180er und größer, aber gut... Stück für Stück!


----------



## e4syyy (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Ich versteh bis heute nicht ob ich nun "normale" oder PWM Lüfter kaufen muss, wenn ich sie ganz normal an das Mainboard oder Netzteil klemmem will.


----------



## Rapante_Rapante (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Netzteil: 3 Pin 
Mainboard: Beides
Lüftersteuerung: idR 3 Pin
Silent Betrieb: Definitiv 3 Pin


----------



## Killswitch2008 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Endlich ist es soweit. Ich denke ich werden zumindest beim Hecklüfter mal schauen, ob ich meinen bisherigen Noiselocker PK1 ersetzen werde. Vorne im saugenden Betrieb kann man diese, wie auch die 120mm Modelle, bestimmt nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## kadney (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Sind die so viel besser als z.B. Lüfter von BeQuiet oder Noctua?


----------



## Ion (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Ob sie besser sind weiß ich nicht, aber sie sind leiser


----------



## hanfi104 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



Ion schrieb:


> Ob sie besser sind weiß ich nicht, aber sie sind leiser



Ich tu mir relativ schwer, unhörbar von unhörbar zu unterscheiden. 
Oder meinst du bei 100% Lüfterdrehzahl?


Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Preis aus?


----------



## Noctua (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



kadney schrieb:


> Sind die so viel besser als z.B. Lüfter von BeQuiet oder Noctua?


Besser und leiser als be quiet würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber besser und leiser als Noctua auf jeden Fall. Meiner Erfahrung nach haben die eLoops und die be quiet eine geringere Anlaufspannung. Ein Nachteil der eLoop im blasenden Betrieb (z.B. am CPU-Kühler) ist das sie Störgeräusche produzieren, die mit ein paar mm Abstand dann verschwinden. Die be quiet haben als Nachteil die Montage, man kann sie nicht überall montieren. 
B2T: Schön das die eLoops jetzt als 140mm Varianten kommen, leider etwas zu spät. Beim R5 habe ich jetzt bis auf die Front Silent Wings 2 verbaut. Die 2 Noctua in der Front werde ich dann aber durch 140mm eLoops ersetzen.

EDIT: Noch ein Vorteil der SW2 PWM gegenüber der eLoop PWM: Der SW2 PWM für die CPU schaltet sich bei geringen Temperaturen ab, der eLoop lief immer mit ~400-500rpm.


----------



## StefanStg (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



kadney schrieb:


> Sind die so viel besser als z.B. Lüfter von BeQuiet oder Noctua?



Ich habe beide daheim BeQuiet SW 2 und eloops um bei gleicher Drehzahl sind die BQ lauter. Das ist zwar meckern auf hohem Niveau aber man hört einen Unterschied.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Ich weiß auch (noch) nicht, ob sie besser sind, aber ich weiß, dass ich für die 05/2015 unter anderem einen (120-mm-)eLoop, einen Silent Wing 2, einen Shadow Wing und einen NF-F12 eingeplant habe


----------



## FreezerX (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



> Erst eine von Noiseblocker erstellte Community-Umfrage Ende des letzten Jahres hat die Erkenntnis gebracht, dass auch 140er-Eloop-Lüfter angeboten werden sollten.




Nein, die waren sogar schon Mitte 2013 für Ende 2013 angekündigt worden:
NB eloop 140mm #7


----------



## dustyjerk (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



kadney schrieb:


> Sind die so viel besser als z.B. Lüfter von BeQuiet oder Noctua?



Bequiet weiß ich nicht, aber leider als die Noctua sollten sie schon sein! Ich hab aktuell ausschließlich Noctua-Lüfter verbaut und die fliegen gegen die eLoop's raus 

Aber mal ne andere Frage: Welche Drehzahlbereiche fahrt ihr für Gehäuselüfter in der Regel? ich dachte jetzt so an 800RPM?!


----------



## Noctua (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



dustyjerk schrieb:


> Bequiet weiß ich nicht, aber leider als die Noctua sollten sie schon sein! Ich hab aktuell ausschließlich Noctua-Lüfter verbaut und die fliegen gegen die eLoop's raus
> 
> Aber mal ne andere Frage: Welche Drehzahlbereiche fahrt ihr für Gehäuselüfter in der Regel? ich dachte jetzt so an 800RPM?!



Ich fahr so 400-500 rpm, sowohl damals mit den eLoops als auch jetzt mit den SW2. Drüber wirds schon hörbar.


----------



## Killswitch2008 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

kommt darauf an, was du kühlen willst und was du machst Meine laufen mit 400-500rpm und drehen auf, wenn die Temperatur zu hoch wird.


----------



## micsterni14 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Noiseblocker wird die sich sicherlich gut bezahlen lassen 

Für mich spräche neben der tollen Optik nur noch als Kaufgrund, wenn sie bei gleichen rpm und Lautstärke bedeutend mehr Luft bewegen als zbsp BQ. Und das bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Großartig teurer als die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland sollten sie nicht werden, damit sie attraktiv bleiben.

Ich freue mich aber schon jetzt über mehr Auswahl an Lüftern.


----------



## Raptor69 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

naja. die 12er eloops haben die unangenehme eigenschaft, das sie starke nebengeräusche machen, sobald man sie runteregelt. 
hatte selber mal 6 auf meinen 2x360er radiatoren verbaut, und die waren unerträglich. 
es gibt sehr wenige lüfter, die runtergeregelt nebengeräuschfrei sind.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mal "anhören", bis jetzt waren das für mich die überzeugendsten Lüfter die ich hatte.


----------



## pollumy (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mir an deiner Stelle die Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland mal "anhören", bis jetzt waren das für mich die überzeugendsten Lüfter die ich hatte.



Da diese ja nicht Luftstrom optimiert sind in wie weit sind diese als PWM Leise wenn Sie unter last liegen?
Oder geht es rein um den 7V Betrieb bei deiner Aussage?


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Ich habe die Variante Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland auf einer NZXT Kraken X60 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und unter Last werden diese locker von den Lüftern der Point of View GeForce GTX 670 Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VGA-670-A1-2048-1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland übertönt. Im Idle muß ich mich zu meinem PC runterbeugen um überhaupt irgendein Geräusch wahrzunehmen und das kommt von dem hier SilverStone FN121-P-L blau (SST-FN121-P-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Fehlkauf).


----------



## micsterni14 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Die Pumpe ist also quasi nicht zu hören? Interessant....


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Ich hatte schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben.   Schön, dass die 140er eLoops doch noch kommen.


----------



## Uter (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch (noch) nicht, ob sie besser sind, aber ich weiß, dass ich für die 05/2015 unter anderem einen (120-mm-)eLoop, einen Silent Wing 2, einen Shadow Wing und einen NF-F12 eingeplant habe


Das klingt sehr gut. 



FreezerX schrieb:


> Nein, die waren sogar schon Mitte 2013 für Ende 2013 angekündigt worden:
> NB eloop 140mm #7


Ja, leider hat man ewig nichts mehr davon gehört. Dabei gab es scheinbar schon 2013 einen Prototyp zu sehen. Zumindest sieht er für mich nach 140er aus...
Hoffentlich kommen sie jetzt wirklich und werden nicht nochmal ein paar Jahre verschoben.


----------



## Icedaft (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Die Pumpe ist also quasi nicht zu hören? Interessant....



Doch, wenn man mit dem Ohr ca. 20cm nah am Gehäuse ist, hört man Geräusche, ähnlich einem nicht rund laufenden Getriebe. 

Solange noch der laute Silverstone hinten und keine neue Grafikkarte mit einem Morpheus drin ist, ist das noch nicht so das Problem, spätestens mit Erwerb eines neuen PCs fliegt die Kompakt-Wakü samt meines jetztigen PCs aber ins Kinderzimmer. Davor ist aber erst einmal sparen, sparen, sparen angesagt.

So hätte es zum Jahresanfang eigentlich aussehen sollen:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   3TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST3000DM001)
1 x Crucial M550 512GB, SATA 6Gb/s (CT512M550SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i7-4790K, 4x 4.00GHz, boxed (BX80646I74790K)
1 x TeamGroup Vulcan Series gold DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR3-2400, CL11-13-13-35 (TLYD316G2400HC11CDC01)
1 x EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW ACX 2.0, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (04G-P4-2978)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
1 x Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG)
1 x ASUS BW-16D1HT schwarz, SATA, retail (90DD01E0-B20000)
2 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS
2 x Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 PWM 140mm
1 x Raijintek Morpheus (0R100006)
1 x Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper
1 x Phanteks Enthoo Primo schwarz mit Sichtfenster (PH-ES813P_BL)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)

Da aber der Umbau des Elternhauses doch weitaus mehr Geld verschlungen hat, als ursprünglich geplant war, ist dieses Ziel erst einmal zugunsten der "wichtigeren" Dinge in weite Ferne gerückt.... 

Um wieder aufs Thema zu kommen, bis ich denn mal wieder etwas angespart habe, ist der große Eloop längst auf dem Markt und dann kann ich sehen, welche Komponenten dann meine Favoriten werden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

 Ich habe mir den Artikel durchgelesen, verstehe aber den Vorteil im Vergleich zu anderen Lüfter nicht ganz. Was ist der Vorteil von "bionisch" ausgehend der Lüftergeometrie zu den jetzigen Premium Hersteller be quiet! und Noctua? Noctua setzt ja stark auf gute Verwindungsversteifung und Lüfterdurchsatz/menge während be quiet! ja mit den Rillen der Lüfter die Verwirbelung veringert, ergo "Silent" 

Über eine Aufklärung danke ich bereits im Voraus. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Obliterator (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Erstes Halbjahr? Sehr gewagt, die Umfrage ist doch gerade ein paar Monate her! Zuerst wir alles über 2 Jahre hinweg immer wieder verschoben und jetzt sollen die Lüfter, nach einer Umfrage ob es überhaupt Interesse für 140mm Lüfter gibt, in einem knappen Halben Jahr fertig werden? Hoffen wir mal das es endlich was wird


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Artikel durchgelesen, verstehe aber den Vorteil im Vergleich zu anderen Lüfter nicht ganz. Was ist der Vorteil von "bionisch" ausgehend der Lüftergeometrie zu den jetzigen Premium Hersteller be quiet! und Noctua? Noctua setzt ja stark auf gute Verwindungsversteifung und Lüfterdurchsatz/menge während be quiet! ja mit den Rillen der Lüfter die Verwirbelung veringert, ergo "Silent"
> 
> Über eine Aufklärung danke ich bereits im Voraus.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Das Design der eLoops ist recht komplex, eigentlich muss man dafür mal einen in der Hand haben.  Grundsätzlich ist ihr Ansatz, alle geräuscherzeugenden Verwirbelungen durch den Strömungsabriss an sämtlichen Kanten des Flügels zu verringern.  Besonders offensichtlich ist das bei den Außenkanten der Flügel, da diese nicht frei stehen sondern in einen gemeinsamen Ring "fließen".  Dadurch eliminiert man eines der Hauptprobleme von eingerahmten Lüftern im allgemeinen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

@Stryke danke für die Aufklärung. Auch sehr gut geschrieben, da macht sich dein Avatar echt passend  Also um es kurz zu fassen, werden die Lufströme die durch die Rotation entsteht, an den Kanten der Flügel zusammengeführt und von dort aus abtransportiert. Die Verwirbelung werden dadruch geringer, jedenfalls interpretiere ich das jetzt mal so.


----------



## 3-way (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Ich hoffe die 140mm Eloops erscheinen noch vor Half-Life 3.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



Patrick.C schrieb:


> @Stryke danke für die Aufklärung. Auch sehr gut geschrieben, da macht sich dein Avatar echt passend  Also um es kurz zu fassen, werden die Lufströme die durch die Rotation entsteht, an den Kanten der Flügel zusammengeführt und von dort aus abtransportiert. Die Verwirbelung werden dadruch geringer, jedenfalls interpretiere ich das jetzt mal so.



Ja, so ungefähr.  Um das im Detail zu verstehen müssten man sich noch genauer mit den Strömungen an Lüftern auseinandesetzen (und das schließt mich mit ein).

Zum Namen:  Ja...   Eigentlich bin ich da nicht so streng, aber manchmal gibt es Beiträge, bei denen man nicht mal mehr den Inhalt verstehen kann. Da wirds dann doch zu viel


----------



## mannefix (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Sehr gute Lüfter!! Die 140er werden vermutlich eine höhere Anlaufspannung haben.


----------



## MäD1 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Die Dinger sind echt schnieke. Habe an allen 120mm Plätzen solche verbaut. Die einzigen hörbaren Lüfter im Rechner sind die im Deckel, da von anderer Firma dafür mit weißen LEDs. Wenn NB dann die 140er auch mit LEDs anbietet, wäre das porno.


----------



## 1JK1 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Wird auch Zeit. Ich werde mir direkt 3 Stück holen für mein ganzes Gehäuse.
Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn es wieder einen Deal von PCGH gibt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Das klingt gut


----------



## S!lent dob (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Hier wird oft gefragt welche besser sind. Definiert doch mal besser! Jeder versteht das was anderes drunter!
Der eine versteht unter besser wenn bei 800 U/min Lüfter 1 leiser ist
Der andere versteht unter besser wenn bei 0,1 Sone Lüfter 2 mehr Luft in Bewegung setzt.
Wieder andere verstehen unter besser wenn Lüfter 3 bei 100% seinen Core Dröllfhundert auf Zimmertemperatur runterkühlt.
Und der 4. Schlauberger finded den besser der seinen FX Buumbäääng bei BF auf 50° bei möglichst wenig Sone hält...

Alles relativ und eine frage des persönlichen Geschmacks/Wertlegung/Parameter


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Es soll ja sogar Leute geben, die kaufen nur wegen der Optik

Vllt startet ja jemand eine Umfrage?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Ist auch bekannt wie lange man darauf noch warten muss?


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ist auch bekannt wie lange man darauf noch warten muss?


Ich glaub da stand was im Artikel ...


----------



## mjay88 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Na dann warte ich noch  
Bräuchte dann 6x140mm 

Da kann ich bald mein Tagebuch starten


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Wurde ja auch mal langsam Zeit...

Fragt sich nur, ob die neue Variante lediglich eine hochskalierte 120er ist oder ob man sich per Konstruktion auch etwas in Richtung Laufruhe und Sogproblematik vorgenommen hat.
Damit meine ich ganz konkret das Rattern bei niedrigen Drehzahlen oder bei horizontaler Montage und die Verwirbelungen bei der Verwendung des Lüfters als Intake unmittelbar hinter Mesh oder Staubfiltern.

Würde mich bei Launch dann insbesondere über einen ausführlichen Vergleich zu den SW2 und führenden Noctuas freuen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

BQ will ja demnächst auch die SW3 rausbringen - die die schon jetzt in den Netzteilen stecken. Das könnte ein interessanter Showdown werden


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wurde ja auch mal langsam Zeit...
> 
> Fragt sich nur, ob die neue Variante lediglich eine hochskalierte 120er ist oder ob man sich per Konstruktion auch etwas in Richtung Laufruhe und Sogproblematik vorgenommen hat.
> Damit meine ich ganz konkret das Rattern bei niedrigen Drehzahlen oder bei horizontaler Montage und die Verwirbelungen bei der Verwendung des Lüfters als Intake unmittelbar hinter Mesh oder Staubfiltern.
> ...




Von der FB-Seite von NB, letztes Jahr November 


Noiseblocker-Mitarbeiter schrieb:


> Hallo XXXXX,
> 
> leider hat sich die Entwicklung enorm verzögert (nun insgesamt 23 Monate). Da wir den eLoop Flügel *nicht einfach hochskalieren könnten*, musste von Grund auf alles neu entwickelt und designed werden. Die erste Einschätzung mit Q1/Q2 diesen Jahres haben wir total verfehlt.
> Wir sind hier aber in den letzten Schritten und werden die Entwicklung in Kürze abschließen.
> ...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Den Beitrag kenne ich, lese mir schon seit über einem Jahr ab und zu schon mal die optimistisch gestimmten Statements und ungeduldigen Nutzeranfragen durch.
Allerdings wurde der Release bisher ja nur ziellos vor sich hin geschoben, weshalb meine Erwartungen für einen Release anno 2015 ehrlich gesagt eher moderat ausfallen...
Denke mal, das volle Repertoire wird erst nach und nach auf den Markt gebracht.

Aber ja, natürlich werden sie versuchen, mehr als eine "hochskalierte" Fassung zu konstruieren.
Die Frage ist nur, ob damit auch die alten Probleme gelöst werden können bzw. ob man damit endlich mal die Konstanz und das qualitative Niveau erreicht, das die Konkurrenz bereits seit Jahren vorgibt.
Ob sie das Rad neu erfinden... imho eher unwahrscheinlich.



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> BQ will ja demnächst auch die SW3 rausbringen - die die schon jetzt in den Netzteilen stecken. Das könnte ein interessanter Showdown werden


"Demnächst" ist gut ^^
Soweit ich weiß, soll das erst im Herbst diesen Jahres geschehen. Vorausgesetzt, es verläuft alles planmäßig.

*Edit:*
besitze übrigens einen DRP3 Kühler und ein DPP10 Netzteil. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind dort die anlaufenden "SW3" schon verbaut. Zumindest ist in beiden Geräten afaik ein 135mm mit dem neuen 6-Pol Motor verbaut, der für mehr Laufruhe sorgen soll.  Höre bisher auch nicht besonders viel von den beiden raus. Da die parallel zu den SW2 laufen, kann ich da momentan aber auch noch keinen Unterschied ausmachen.
Die finale Fassung wird denke ich mal noch etwas anders ausfallen. Zumal die 135mm ja auch nicht dem regulären Maß entsprechen.


----------



## gorgeous188 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> "Demnächst" ist gut ^^
> Soweit ich weiß, soll das erst im Herbst diesen Jahres geschehen. Vorausgesetzt, es verläuft alles planmäßig.



Ja eben  Vielleicht kommen die zwei Modelle sogar zeitgleich auf den Markt


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

also im ersten halb Jahr diesen Jahres, so früher so besser.


----------



## mjay88 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Wird zeit aber es kommen doch mehrere Modelle raus oder?

Benutze aber solange meine Alpenföhn Wingboost 2

Edit:
Bräuchte die neuen Lüfter das ich mein Projekt fertigestellen kann


----------



## ValarDohaeris (3. März 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

1. HJ 2015 ist natürlich recht präzise formuliert ...  
Naja ... vor dem 2. Quartal rechne ich nicht mehr damit, aber wenn sichs länger hinzieht als bis Ostern (wovon ich ausgehe), werd ich wohl SW2 ordern; die im Zweifelsfall wieder los zu werden sollte ja nicht das Problem sein


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. März 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Oder direkt auf die SW3 mit 6-Pol-Motor warten?


----------



## Heimomat (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Gibts jetzt mal nen Termin für die 140er?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Es gab letztens wohl mal eine Umfrage zu den "gewünschten" Größen auf der Homepage von Blacknoise.
Aber keine Ahnung, was dabei rumgekommen ist.

Ansonsten... hat noch mal wer irgendwas gehört?


----------



## Stryke7 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Nein, ich habe nur letztens verwundert festgestellt dass es immer noch keine 140er eLoops auf dem Markt gibt. Immerhin ist die News vier Monate her ...


----------



## Heimomat (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

In der PCGH Printed war ein Artikel zur Entstehung usw, dachte deshalb das es was neues gibt.


----------



## gorgeous188 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



Raptor69 schrieb:


> naja. die 12er eloops haben die unangenehme eigenschaft, das sie starke nebengeräusche machen, sobald man sie runteregelt.





Noctua schrieb:


> Ein Nachteil der eLoop im blasenden Betrieb (z.B. am CPU-Kühler) ist das sie Störgeräusche produzieren, die mit ein paar mm Abstand dann verschwinden



Geräusche? Ich habe inzwischen zwei eLoops als CPU-Lüfter im Einsatz. Einen 12-2 und einen 12-PS, beide jeweils "artgerecht" auf 400 bis 500RPM gedrosselt. Da bemerke ich keine Geräusche. Außerdem ging es um den saugenden Betrieb als Pull hinter einen Staubfilter oder Radiator, da braucht man tatsächlich etwa 1cm Abstand. Blasend als Push ist alles in Butter.


----------



## Heimomat (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Hatte auch mal nen PWM  Version die für den Cpu Kühler gedacht war aber beim testen machte die Regelelektronik  schon Zucht ohne Ende daher hoffe ich das die da was neues machen.


----------



## Noctua (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*



gorgeous188 schrieb:


> Geräusche? Ich habe inzwischen zwei eLoops als CPU-Lüfter im Einsatz. Einen 12-2 und einen 12-PS, beide jeweils "artgerecht" auf 400 bis 500RPM gedrosselt. Da bemerke ich keine Geräusche. Außerdem ging es um den saugenden Betrieb als Pull hinter einen Staubfilter oder Radiator, da braucht man tatsächlich etwa 1cm Abstand. Blasend als Push ist alles in Butter.


Ich hatte mehrere im Betrieb und gerade bei dem 12-PS auf meinem Prolimatech Megahalems brauchte ich einige mm Abstand, genauso wie bei dem hinten ausblasenden 12-1 bei meinem alten TT Armor+. Also ausblasender bei einem Node 304 hinten gibt es hingegen keine Störgeräusche.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Noiseblocker Eloop: Mehrere bionische 140-mm-Lüfter geplant*

Kann das schon nachvollziehen. Meine beiden 12-2er geben auch ein leises Schnarren von sich, wenn man sie direkt an den Kopf hält.
Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ist das auch ausgeprägter. Würde es insgesamt aber nicht als störend einordnen, da man aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse absolut nichts mehr hört.

Und selbst meine Noctua industrial PPC geben ein hörbares Rotor-Rauschen von sich, wenn man sie mit weniger als 800 U/min direkt ans Ohr hält.
Beim normalen Einsatz relativiert sich das wieder.


----------

